# Buying a watch



## Txmason (Dec 29, 2014)

Howdy Bros!


I am in search of a new watch. The two watches both invicta watches and about $50 each. I have had one fixed, but it has stopped working completely and keeping the right date and time.

I have looked everywhere. From Dillard's to Macy's and jewelry stores. Except for a few local jewelry stores.

I was in Nordstrom's today and found a Shinola Watch about $750.00 comes with a 2 year Nordstrom's warranty and a Five year warranty from Shinola.

I have included photos of the Shinola watch.

I like the fact that the Shinola watch is made in the USA, has a good warranty etc.


Do any of brothers have any experiences in watches? What to look for etc.

I would appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 30, 2014)

Mac said:


> I'm just amused that a product still bears the name Shinola.


Indeed. I'd be a bit cautious about that brand brother!

As a watch aficionado (I have 13), I'd suggest checking out a shopping channel, of all places: ShopHQ (formerly ShopNBC). They run watch shows with various manufacturers quite often, the prices are often reasonable, and in some cases they even offer no-interest payments of up to 6 months. You can find watches for under $50, some for $2000 -- and all ranges in-between. Many of mine came from there. You can also search their website if the program isn't for you.

Personally, I recommend Invicta and Android -- but would stay away from Stuhrling.


----------

